# The right time to spay?



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

It's a week before my puppy's spay surgery.

I keep hearing people say wait until your dog is matured and some say don't spay at all.

I have no idea which way to turn or to just keep going down the path I'm already on. I'm trying to do the best for my puppy.

I've already decided to do titer tests before vaccinating her ever again.

Going to find more holistic ways of treating parasites and whatever else I can go holistic on.

What are you thoughts? At what age would my Chihuahua/Min Pin be considered fully mature anyway?

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

I think the best time if you were to get her desexed would be when she is younger as she has less time in surgery and less to recover from, also she will be better at bouncing back and recovering being younger. Obviously it is stressful I hope everything goes really smoothy and she gets better really quickly!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

There are so many articles and opinions on this subject. It is really up to you. I have had all my babies spayed on their 6 month birthday. The baby was 7 months since she was so small. I just don't want the responsibility and mess of a 'heat'. Some people let their dogs go through one heat. Some don't spay at all. I have never had any of the problems that some of the articles tell about. Good luck. I'd stay on the track you're on.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Many are so set in their ways, saying they are responsible pet owners because they wait until they are fully mature or when it is necessary for the procedure to be done at all. Kinda makes me feel a bit off because they are basically saying anyone that spays before fully mature or at all are irresponsible (at least that's how it reads to me). Many blame any problems their dog(s) end up with on the spay/neuter surgery...like becoming overweight, behavior problems, etc...when it could of been so many other things. I have volunteered in rescue and have never heard anyone saying their dog has developed bad behaviors because their dog was spayed as a puppy. People have mostly brought back puppies/young dogs because they realize they can't handle their wily ways. I do not have personal experience of this matter since I've really own one dog ever before this current one...she was obviously not spayed as a puppy and ended up pregnant at 11 months (I had no one to turn to for dog advice, I was only a kid and did not even think of asking the vet or even someone at the pet store). I have no idea if we ever had her spayed afterwards but that was her one and only litter. This was back in 1998/1999. But I've had a couple kittens neutered young, current cat was neutered around 8-9 months (we actually weren't sure of the kitten's age, he is a large breed kitten and he was 5 pounds when we found him but was still obviously a kitten...just estimated like 6 months at the time). Anyways, no ill effect on them...the one we have already had behavior issues before we neutered him...so doubt the neuter made him anymore worse. But thanks for you input...I'll likely just go along with my original plan and get it done just shy of 6 months (next Monday).


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I will tell you that I have always had rescues. And that means they are all adult dogs - not puppies. I have adopted rescues anywhere from 2 years old to 7 years old. And most rescues are not spayed when they are given up. Every rescue I have ever had was spayed right before adoption. And the older dogs take longer to heal. 

Dorothy was spayed four days before we got her and she is 2.5-3yrs old. It took her about 10 days to seem fully recovered. My Bella was nearly 7 when she was spayed and it took her about 3 weeks to fully recover.

IMO, if I were to get a puppy I would spay it as soon as it was mature enough to be spayed simply do to the quicker recovery time of younger dogs.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> I will tell you that I have always had rescues. And that means they are all adult dogs - not puppies. I have adopted rescues anywhere from 2 years old to 7 years old. And most rescues are not spayed when they are given up. Every rescue I have ever had was spayed right before adoption. And the older dogs take longer to heal.
> 
> Dorothy was spayed four days before we got her and she is 2.5-3yrs old. It took her about 10 days to seem fully recovered. My Bella was nearly 7 when she was spayed and it took her about 3 weeks to fully recover.
> 
> IMO, if I were to get a puppy I would spay it as soon as it was mature enough to be spayed simply do to the quicker recovery time of younger dogs.


How old would you think is "mature enough"? 6 months? 1 year?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I believe in letting them mature first, the sex hormones play a huge part in overall development, and there are scientific studies that prove this.
With small/toy breeds the effects of an early spay aren't as noticeable or as problematic as in large/giant breeds.
I would wait until after the first season, that is the first sign of maturity. Ideally i would wait until the dog has finished growing, so at a year-18 months for a toy breed.
Just remember your dog, your choice. You should make your decision based on what is best for you and Trinity and your particular circumstances.
Here is a link to a thread I started a while ago, with a really useful article that looks purely at the health risks and benefits of neutering
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...-health-risks-benefits-spaying-neutering.html


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

This will likely be my last time I'll have a choice in when and if to spay or neuter. Because I will likely adopt any future animals...I just happened to rescue this one off the streets. If I chose to wait, I would have to pay a lot more than usual for her licensing ($50 instead of $8 for the first year)...I've already wait longer than their 4 month old period or 30 days from the day I moved to this county. I believe I already have a source in which to spay her at a lower cost than at a regular veterinary hospital. She already stays inside most of the time besides 1-2 walks a day and out to go potty...haven't taken her to any like dog parks or stuff like that...been worried about the dog flu lately. I guess my other expense would have to be those doggie diapers while she is bleeding and the only male dog that she sees regularly...i think he's already neutered...is an adult husky that lives nearby but I avoid most on leash encounters since she has become leash reactive. I guess in reality, it wouldn't be too hard for me to keep her at least for one heat cycle...finances later down the road aren't an issue for me...just May/most of June/maybe early July (paying off pet deposit bit by bit and utilities and their out of nowhere deposits).

I've only experienced my first and only dog getting pregnant at 11 months (not purposely) but we never noticed her in heat...like blood or whatever.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I spay at 6 months unless there is an issue my Vet is concerned with. Beverly was spayed at 6 months and she recovered very quickly. I will have Bentley neutered when he 6 months as well. It was important to me to have Beverly spayed before she had her first heat, because I read that chanced for cancer increase if they have their first heat. I know others will disagree based on what they have researched. That is just what I read and what my Vet and I thought was best for her.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

My littlle Corona was spayed the day before I got her. She was a pound rescue and just 3 months old and under 2 pounds! My own vet was shocked that they would spay her so little. But, never an issue! My baby will be 10 months in a week and is a healthy little, well seems big now, exactly 4 pound cutie!!


----------



## comanchesue (Apr 7, 2015)

I was checking on whether it is really okay to give heartgard every 45 days vs 30 and found this article. It was heartbreaking. As for spaying, I guess it's a personal decision, but I don't think it does any harm, and it keeps the monthly crazies from happening. When dogs go into heat, they need to be satisfied.

DogAware.com Articles: Heartworm Prevention in Dogs In contrast, my dog Bran (pictured at right) was a third-generation, naturally reared dog of my own breeding. He was unvaccinated other than minimally for rabies. He was raw-fed. His mother and her mother were raw-fed and unvaccinated other than minimally for rabies. He was, by any definition available, extremely healthy and robust. He had never been sick a day in his life.” This dog got heartworm and died.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

An entire bitch only comes into season twice a year, it is not monthly. If it were there would be no way I could cope lol!
A season lasts roughly 3 weeks, so it is only 6 weeks every year that there are any behavioural changes. Living with entire animals is not that difficult, if that is what you choose.


----------



## comanchesue (Apr 7, 2015)

:grin: Does it show I'm a new dog owner and that the dog is male?


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

My puppy is beginning her raw food diet. Currently (dinner time) she is being a stinker and not wanting to finish her meal and for some reason doesn't wanna mess with the chicken foot...she ate fine for breakfast and lunch and she's been fine with the chicken feet before. Maybe she's already getting tired of eating chicken (has had it for dinner for a week, today I went 100% in with raw). She's only getting 2 ounces each meal, 3 times a day...and for dinner...adding in some bone (chicken foot, chicken neck, or a drumstick bone).


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

commanchsue: Males are 'in heat' all the time!! Ready and able after 5-6 months of age. Just no discharge.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That made me giggle Susan!
Bibi is in the fertile part of her cycle right now, and all 3 girls are being extremely unladylike lol.
Jasper doesn't have a clue though, even though he is nearly 2 and has his bits intact. He is such a sweet baby boy. I think he is the exception that proves the rule


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Poor Trinity after her Spay Surgery. Vets pressured me into buying THEIR cone because they were SOOO sure she'd go after her incision with the cone I bought her on Amazon for $5 because it was a little short. But I realized how miserable she was with that cone and changed it to her cone that I got her that she was already accustomed to before her spay day...she hasn't shown any interest in her incision at all...only if I take the cone off she will try to lick. But with cone, if she feels like licking, she just licks the inside of her cone. She was very vocal about not feeling well, crying and whimpering. But still ate well, walked around fine, even played a little (of course very low movement...more just chewing on her skinneeez cow toy)...she slept so so with a bit of discomfort but she was okay. She is basically doing what she usually does...on the lowest level activity possible. No swelling, redness, discharge. So even if she is a little bit of pain, cuz I couldn't afford to get her the pain meds...she seems to be dealing well especially if I keep her occupied with low level playing and food/treats.


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

She will be fine  and grow all the same better she got it over and done with now than when she was older. Tissue is growing at an enormous rate being so young and scars will be minimised. Her brain is the part producing hormone and not her bottom half. Best wishes with recovery lil one. ❤💐


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Awwww, so glad she's through it and all went well! If the cone bothers her, you can get a baby onesie and put one her. She wouldn't be able to get to her surgery through it. She should be doing much better by tomorrow.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

lulu'smom said:


> Awwww, so glad she's through it and all went well! If the cone bothers her, you can get a baby onesie and put one her. She wouldn't be able to get to her surgery through it. She should be doing much better by tomorrow.


It was more of the cone the vets pressured me into getting. She's way more comfortable in the one that they said I shouldn't put on her...the one I bought her from Amazon. They were so sure she'd go after her stitches if I put that on her but she hasn't touched them and she has had an easier time moving around and doing her thing. I think she has been doing well today, of course as time goes by...will get even better. Vets will probably be surprised that she hasn't needed the pain meds they were so convinced she needed. Sure, she was in pain on the first day but she looked less and less bothered as time passed. She eats well, gets around fine, sleeps good (first night she was in a bit of discomfort). They apparently underestimated the mightiness of my lil pup.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

chiwaamummy<3 said:


> She will be fine  and grow all the same better she got it over and done with now than when she was older. Tissue is growing at an enormous rate being so young and scars will be minimised. Her brain is the part producing hormone and not her bottom half. Best wishes with recovery lil one. ❤💐


This isn't actually true, hormones are produced in many parts of the body. The female hormones progesterone and estrogen are produced in the ovaries, which are removed during a traditional spay.

I am glad Trinity did well during her surgery, and wish her a speedy recovery.
I wouldn't bother with a cone if she is not bothered by the wound site, she will be more comfortable without it.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> This isn't actually true, hormones are produced in many parts of the body. The female hormones progesterone and estrogen are produced in the ovaries, which are removed during a traditional spay.
> 
> I am glad Trinity did well during her surgery, and wish her a speedy recovery.
> I wouldn't bother with a cone if she is not bothered by the wound site, she will be more comfortable without it.


Well no, they thought she could reach her and would go after incision if I put her in the smaller cone I bought her from Amazon...which she hasn't...she does want to lick it if I actually take the cone off. She is more comfortable with her cone than the one that the vets pressured me into purchasing (might have only be about $10 but that is a lot at the moment for me).


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

When i had Delilah spayed i didn't use anything at all, she left the incision alone and it healed beautifully. They don't always lick and worry it.
You have to learn to be firm with vets, if you don't want it , don't buy it. Many vets will try and make you spend more than is actually necessary.


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> This isn't actually true, hormones are produced in many parts of the body. The female hormones progesterone and estrogen are produced in the ovaries, which are removed during a traditional spay.
> 
> I am glad Trinity did well during her surgery, and wish her a speedy recovery.
> I wouldn't bother with a cone if she is not bothered by the wound site, she will be more comfortable without it.


Wicked, I do not agree with you let me agree with you to disagree in this instance. I am a student of biology I am currently studying my degree. That being said because a scientific study has been published in an article or exerpt does not make it right or wrong. I believe the brain actually produces hormones as it is used as a signal for different body processes to be carried out around the body, that is then used to be excreted. So I am sorry but I don't agree with what you are saying here at all or to the others who claim that spaying early on will cause dogs to not be able to grow etc. However, I am not hating on you at all.

http://http://www.yourhormones.info/glands/hypothalamus.aspx


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Today.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

chiwaamummy<3 said:


> Wicked, I do not agree with you let me agree with you to disagree in this instance. I am a student of biology I am currently studying my degree. That being said because a scientific study has been published in an article or exerpt does not make it right or wrong. I believe the brain actually produces hormones as it is used as a signal for different body processes to be carried out around the body, that is then used to be excreted. So I am sorry but I don't agree with what you are saying here at all or to the others who claim that spaying early on will cause dogs to not be able to grow etc. However, I am not hating on you at all.
> 
> http://http://www.yourhormones.info/glands/hypothalamus.aspx


You misunderstand me. I have never said spaying stops dogs growing. 
There is plenty of evidence that suggests that the sex hormones ie those produced in the sexual organs, (so ovaries in the case of a bitch), are linked to the overall development of the body. Remove the sexual organs early, and an animal is prevented from fully maturing, which is one of the reasons it is done. This is pretty basic biology, as a degree level student i would expect you to already know this.


----------

